# Guianacara geayi



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Does anyone have any information on this fish? I saw some being sold as Bandit Geophagus.

Mike


----------



## DDK (Dec 19, 2003)

Before I bought some I tried to do some research on them too and found very little information. They are commonly known as Bandit Cichlid or Panda Cichlid.

I did buy 2 from my LFS that formed a pair and bred a few times. Unfortunately, the female turned on the male and harrased until I removed him to a separate tank (maybe she wanted revenge for him eating all their fry everytime they bred!). My LFS had 3 more that I bought and I now have them in the same tank as my unruly female. I'm not sure what will come out of it.

They seem to about as unaggressive as any cichlid I've ever kept. They do well in my 120g community tank. They eat well and seem to be more of a cruising species and are about swimming alot. They only get 3-5inchs so I think they could be kept in a smaller set-up.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

I just purchase a pair of the bandits and they're proven breeders so i'm told so fingers crossed, great info


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They probably aren't true geayi, but one of the closely related look alikes. We had a big thread on them earlier.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... nacara+spp

Neat acaras ... deffinately worth the tank space if you have them.


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

Here they are.


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

Here they are.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well they aren't geayi or cuyunii, becuase they have the midlateral spot. And they aren't oelemariensis because they have the midlateral bar. Since it has the black lappet, it shouldn't be sphenozona.

That leaves either owroewefi (if the spot is on the lateral line) or stergiosi: aka Rio Caroni (if the lateral spot is below the lateral line). I can't quite tell where it is on my tiny laptop screen. I looks like the lateral line goes through the top of the spot, which if it does I would say you have Guianacara owroewefi.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I can see it... lat line goes through the top of the spot...


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

now very confuse where's the line?

Sorry to come across as thick, I just love learning something new about fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a very tiny, fine line starting below the eye or so and and leading back towards the tail, usually arching up towards the dorsal fin before coming back down towards the tail.


----------



## paul_d (Aug 18, 2008)

Is this the line in question and does this help everyone










Sorry for high jacking the thread just let me know and i'll start a new one.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

In Cichlids the lateral line is actually divided.

The upper lateral line is where Paul has drawn it, the continuation of it is centrally located towards the caudal fin, consider it staggered - the second starting below that of the first about 3/4 the way along the body. This trait is one of many that helps define Cichlids (although it is not _always_ the case). Just FYI.










Very nice specimens by the way.


----------

